# Roux progression



## pranavAR (Dec 26, 2022)

Started in late august this year ( and makes it a goal to get a sub 10 before the year ends)

September 5th- First sub 30
September 18th- First sub 20
September 30th- First sub 20 average
October 2nd- First pure sub 20 average
October 11th- Sub 19 ao100
october (i dont remember date)start of learning cmll
October 15th- First sub 15 
October 15th- Sub 18 a05/m05
October 29th- First comp using roux
November 4th- Sub 18 ao50 and sub 15 a05
November 4th- Sub 14 (and sub 13) single (12.08)
November 19th-2nd comp with roux
November 28th- Sub 17 ao100
December 10th- First sub 12 single (11.76)
December 18th- 10.38 pb Single
December 19th- Sub 16 a0100
December 23rd-Breaks pb average by over 2 seconds ( 12.29)
December 23rd- FIRST SUB 10 SINGLE ( 9.84)

Current Pb: 9.84
Current Pb average(a05): 12.29
Current pb average ( M05): 12.38


----------



## Burrito (Dec 29, 2022)

gj bro -- my pbs are the same except for th averages -- i have a 13 sec pb ao5 and 13 sec pb mo3. good luck man!


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Dec 29, 2022)

nice progress!


----------



## Arcanist (Dec 29, 2022)

you progressed quickly! good job


----------



## abunickabhi (Dec 30, 2022)

Nice progress. Do you Roux for big cubes, ie Meyer or Stadler method?


----------

